# razer bw Leerzeichen Problem



## nick9999 (4. März 2012)

Habe ein Problem mit meiner Bw bei dem Leerzeichen wenn ich ihn nicht ganz durchdrucke löst er manchmal nicht aus der klick der Blues ist dabei deutlich zu hören ?? Ich dachte klick = auslösen


----------



## Combi (4. März 2012)

Wat?!
um was gehts hier?!bw,blues?!
deutsch macht spass....wenn mans kann..
schreib mal nen zusammenhängenden satz,den ein mensch versteht und dann bekommst du evtl ne antwort...


----------



## OctoCore (4. März 2012)

Auch wenn du wirklich mittig drückst? Obwohl - die Stabilisatoren sind nicht wirklich prall (Costar-Prinzip), tun aber ihren Job.
Ist mir aber nicht grundsätzlich fremd das Problem. Liegt nicht an Razer - eher am Switch selbst. Wenn er es denn wirklich ist.
Aber auch in einen Cherry-Switch kann Dreck und Staub geraten. Zwar keine groben Krümel, aber Feinstaub. Beim Reinigen sollte man lieber Pinseln oder vorsichtig Ausklopfen und nicht wie wild die Krümel rausrütteln - so setzt sich feiner Schmutz auch auf der Oberseite des Switches ab und kann durch die Ritzen ins Innere gelangen.
Besonders hart ist das bei Rauchern. Zigarettenasche staubt ja gerne durch die Gegend und natürlich auch in die Tastatur. Der ist wirklich unglaublich fein und kommt überall hin.
Aber ich würde erst mal checken, ob nicht irgendwelcher grober Kram unter der Spacetaste sitzt.

Edit: Der Satz ist soweit okay - könnte aber ein paar Kommata an einigen Stellen vertragen. 
Der Sinn ergibt sich aus dem Kontext. Wer den nicht begreift, ist natürlich aufgeschmissen. Soviel zu Bw und Blues.
Deutschstunde beendet.

Edit2: Deutsch macht auch Spaß, wenn man es nicht kann. Ratespiele sind doch sehr beliebt.


----------



## nick9999 (4. März 2012)

Ahh sry hätte nicht direkt nach dem aufstehen Posten sollen.

Also ich hab eine Razer bw mit Blues. Wenn ich die Leertaste nur halb durchdrucke also 2mm bis die Blues ein klick machen, dann kommt es öfters vor, dass der tastenschlag nicht registriert wird

Hoffe, dass es jetzt verständlicher ist zu meiner Verteidigung ist Deutsch die dritte Sprache die ich gelernt hab

Edit: staub dürfte eigentlich nicht sein, da die Tastatur erst eine Woche alt ist.


----------



## OctoCore (4. März 2012)

Checke den Switch mal ohne aufgesteckte Spacetaste.


----------



## nick9999 (4. März 2012)

In dem Fall muss ich mich schlau machen wie das geht Razer Seite schweigt. Laut sollte man die lieber nicht aufmachen  ich kann an den Seiten zwei kunststoff Teile sehen, welche die Leertaste wohl halten, hab aber kein Plan wie ich die abkriege. Wäre es vielleicht sicherer die Tastatur an Amazon zurück zu schicken und mir eine 2. Holen ?


----------



## EnergyCross (4. März 2012)

Combi schrieb:


> um was gehts hier?!bw,blues?!


 
falls es dich interessiert: 

Bw = Black Widow (Razer's mechanische tastatur)
blues = blaue MX-Schalter

vorher informieren und dann lästern 


topic: 

sauber machen


----------



## moparcrazy (4. März 2012)

Wenn Du Dir das abnehmen der Leertaste nicht zutraust schick sie zurück. Es ist aber gar nicht so schwer!
Hier im Video sieht man leider den entscheidenden Moment nicht, es wird aber relativ gut erklärt worum es geht: Tutorial: How to remove staiblized keys from a Das Keyboard - YouTube
Hier sieht man es besser obwohl es hier an einer anderen Taste gezeigt wird: How to change / remove Filco bigger keycaps - YouTube
btw In beiden Videos werden andere Tastaturen gezeigt, diese Tastaturen verwenden aber beide die gleichen Stabilisatoren wie die BlackWidow, die Demontage/Montage funktioniert bei ihr also genau so. 
Solltest Du Dich entscheiden die Taste abzunehmen musst Du jetzt mit z.b. Reinigung Druckluft Spray - Dosierbare Sprühstärke: Amazon.de: Elektronik direkt oben in den Switch sprühen und dabei immer wieder den Switch auslösen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. März 2012)

Hey, 
Das ablösen der Taste ist gar nicht so schwer, habe ich heute auch gemacht.
Ich hab eine Gabel benutzt und die Taste dann einfach rausgehebelt. Sei hier ein bisschen vorsichtig, denn man kann die Tasten verkratzen.
Mit der Gabel ist mir das nicht passiert... allerdings war ich ein idiot und habe es auch mit nem Messer versucht am Anfang... ging zwar auch aber ich habe mir die Taste verkratzt, wonach dann das Licht der Tasta durch den Kratzer schien ^^

Edit:

Alternativ kannst du die Tastatur allerdings auch zurückschicken, wenn du dich da nicht ran traust... 
Allerdings sehe ich bei meiner BW keine Kunststoffteile die die Leertaste halten.

übrigens: Mit einem Schraubenzieher würde ich auch nicht an meine BW gehen, ich kann mir vorstellen dass du da deine Keycaps auch verkratzt !


----------



## moparcrazy (4. März 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich bei meiner BW keine Kunststoffteile die die Leertaste halten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was? Diese Teile sollten auch bei Dir links und rechts in der Leertaste stecken!


----------



## nick9999 (4. März 2012)

Wage mich doch nicht werde die Tastatur zurückschicken und hoffen das es diesmal klapt in der zwischenZeit werde ich meine 7 Jahre alte rubberdome nutzen 'heul'

Trotzdem danke für die tuts werde sie in Zukunft brauchen


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. März 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Was? Diese Teile sollten auch bei Dir links und rechts in der Leertaste stecken!


 

nö... hab ich zumindest nich gesehen.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. März 2012)

Vertrau mir, die sind bei jeder BlackWidow da.
Falls Du die Taste wirklich ab hattest und Du die Teile nicht wieder richtig eingebaut haben solltest... fliegen die jetzt im Gehäuse hin und her.


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. März 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Vertrau mir, die sind bei jeder BlackWidow da.
> Falls Du die Taste wirklich ab hattest und Du die Teile nicht wieder richtig eingebaut haben solltest... fliegen die jetzt im Gehäuse hin und her.


 
ich hatte die taste wirklich ab ... spinn ich jetz ? 
Ich guck lieber nochmal nach


----------



## nick9999 (4. März 2012)

Also bei mir waren die Links und rechts nahe der Kanten der leertaste


----------



## moparcrazy (5. März 2012)

Jupp, schau mal nach. Wenn die nicht unten in der Leertaste stecken hängen die wahrscheinlich noch links und rechts am Draht der beweglich an der Metallplatte befestigt ist.

ps Jetzt aber bitte Vorsicht mit Messer und Gabel!


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. März 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Also bei mir waren die Links und rechts nahe der Kanten der leertaste


 
Sehe ich die auch so, ohne die Taste nochmal rauszunehmen oder muss ich dafür die Taste nochmal entfernen?
Weil ohne sie zu entfernen sehe ich sie jetzt nicht 
Ich guck zu Hause nochmal und nehme die Taste dann raus.



moparcrazy schrieb:


> ps Jetzt aber bitte Vorsicht mit Messer und Gabel!



Mit der Gabel is das total unproblematisch. Mit dem Messer allerdings nicht 
Ich habe erst versucht den Kratzer mit Schwarzem Nagellack zu übermalen, ohne Erfolg, denn das Licht hat immer noch durchgeschienen.
Dann habe ich einfach ein Stückchen schwarzes Klebeband auf die Innenseite der Taste geklebt, und voila... wie neu.
Jetzt sieht man gar nichts mehr... zum Glück auch nicht mehr den Lack.... Ich Idiot hatte nämlich nicht bedacht, dass Nagellack ja nicht Matt ist 

Edit: wie ihr vllt bemerkt habt, rede ich hier aber nicht von der Leertaste ^^


----------



## moparcrazy (5. März 2012)

*Also...* wenn Du nicht die Leertaste / CapsLock / Shift-L / Shift-R / Enter / Backspace / Enter(Zahlenblock) / +(Zahlenblock) / 0(Zahlenblock) abmontiert hast begegnet Dir auch kein Stabilisator!
Alle anderen Key's haben keinen Stabilisator.

Hier mal ein Bild einer Razer Shift Taste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (5. März 2012)

Wobei die Leute nach dem Abheben der Kappe vom Switch oft versuchen, die Spange aus den Ösen zu lösen. 
Oder die Ösen aus der Tastenkappe. Das ist immer ziemlicher Krampf. Dabei ist die Spange ja einfach in die Halter auf der Grundplatte eingeclipst. Einfach die Spange links und rechts nach unten (zumindest bei der Shift-Taste im Bild) rausschieben.
Bei der Space-Taste der BW(U) nach oben. Aber man sieht ja, wo die Stabi-Spange jeweils befestigt ist.
Und hinterher wieder reindrücken.
Ich nehme dafür einen besonderen Teelöffel bzw. seinen Stiel, der keine scharfen Kanten hat. Damit kann man zur Not auch Caps runterhebeln, ohne Macken in benachbarte Caps zu drücken. 
Falls doch mal kleine Macken entstehen sollten - ich habe hier einen schwarzen Filzer, den ich mal aus einer Druckerei abgestaubt habe.
Der wurde dazu benutzt, um Folien zur Belichtung von Offsetdruckplatten aus- und nachzubessern. Die Farbe ist wirklich lichtdicht. Leider ist die Bezeichnung abgegrabbelt und nicht mehr rekonstruierbar (Stabilo irgendwas).
Im Notfall muss ich damit nicht auf den Nagellack von Mutti/Freundin/Frau/Gothic-Kumpel zurückgreifen.


----------

